# Sexarena.tv



## DykeNE (12 Mai 2010)

Hey

Kennt jemand von euch den Spam Kram von " Sexarena.tv" ??? Gibts darüber hier schon ein Thema ??? Sonst würde ich eins machen ^^

Bitte um Infos

bye


----------



## technofreak (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Sexarena.tv*



DykeNE schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch den Spam Kram von " Sexarena.tv" ???




Hier nicht aber bei Antispam 
arena.tv.org/sexarena/...


----------



## DykeNE (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Sexarena.tv*

Hey

Yoah gibt viele Betroffene auch mir Schicken se paar mal die Woche diese Schönen Mails. Da Fragt man sich ob die keine anderen Probleme haben oder denen Langweilig ist ^^

Ich jedenfalls Lösche die mails direkt nach dem ich sie gelesen habe ( und nur gelesen) 

bye


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2010)

*AW: Sexarena.tv*



DykeNE schrieb:


> Da Fragt man sich ob die keine anderen Probleme haben oder denen Langweilig ist


Da denkt niemand. Spam wird per Mailrobots verschickt und zwar an alle im WWW
   auffindbaren Mailadressen.

Falls  der Müll  an die  Adresse geht, mit der du hier angemeldet bist, brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern. 

Google mal mit der. Was Google  findet, finden auch Spammer.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2010)

*AW: Sexarena.tv*

Googelt mal unter Ruda 138


----------



## Jazz (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sexarena.tv*

Man muss eben höllisch aufpassen, welche Daten man im Internet über sich preisgibt. Wenn ich sehe, was so manch einer in seinem Facebook-Profil so alles freigeschaltet hat...Im Zweifel ist jede Info eine zu viel. Und falls es doch mal Probleme gibt würde ich mich an die örtlichen [ edit] verbraucherzentrale wenden. Die sagen einem schon wann man was machen sollte. Ich hab mit denen nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.[ edit] 

Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------

